# Help!! I ate ants by accident



## chrissylee

Ok so this is probably going to sound crazy but I sleep with a glass of water beside my bed and my daughter left a biscuit on my side table! So during the night I was sipping my drink and woke to realise was full of ants!! I feel nauseous at the thought I ate these horrible little creatures....will I be ok???


----------



## MLS

I mean... its GROSS... :sick: but Im sure it wont hurt you. In some countries, ants are a normal part of a persons diet! :wacko: Maybe get a cup with a lid ;) LOL!


----------



## Wantabean

i would feel sick too. i hate them!! chances are u will be fine if not emotionaly ruined now lol evil little buggers!!! xxx


----------



## LakensMommy11

I ate some a couple weeks ago too! I left kool-aid out overnight, dozed off and woke up thinking it was just then I had fell asleep and it had been hours and there was ants all over the cup :( nastyyyy, but we will be ok!


----------



## Amethyste

You ll be fine !! After the shock is gone, you ll probably be laughing telling this anecdote;-) This is my worry, when i drink at night that some weird creature has ended up in my glass.


----------



## Kristin52

thye're actually very good for you, filled with tons of proteins! after the initial shock goes away, you'll laugh about it.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, gosh, I'm sorry--how gross! I detest ants and would freak if I were you. But I confess I laughed when I saw the title of the thread. 

As long as they were organic ants, you should be fine. ;)


----------



## Kristin52

citymouse said:


> Oh, gosh, I'm sorry--how gross! I detest ants and would freak if I were you. But I confess I laughed when I saw the title of the thread.
> 
> As long as they were organic ants, you should be fine. ;)

organic ants? hahahahahah once again, laughed out loud!:haha:


----------



## crimsonsky

What a shame that's horrible! You will be fine though. At least they were rinsed first! I can laugh because i once realised there was a half eaten insect in my lunch which i had been blissfully unaware of. Felt really gross once i realised i had eaten part of it but i was fine x


----------



## GTTC49

Yuck! But it's nothing to worry about! :thumbup:


----------



## lauren loo

Ive done it before too. I made my boyfriend eat mosquito eggs once :( i left a cup of water by an open window for about a week. There were mosquitos in my room but didnt think theyd be in the cup. Well my boyfriend asked me to wash out the cup and give him some water....annoyed he wouldnt do it himself...and not checking the cup. I just filled it with water, when he got to the bottom he saw dead mosquitos


----------



## NDH

I ate ants once. I wasn't pregnant of course, but they did no harm apart from tasting awful. Somehow dozens of tiny ants made their way inside the sealed wrapper of a lollipop that was on the counter overnight and I opened it and pit it in my mouth before noticing.


----------



## Nyssa1991

you'll be fine i mean its apparently said we swallow around 8 spiders in our life while we sleep, so im sure a few ants wont harm you


----------



## starfairy

Ewwwwww!

You will be fine though - protein!


----------



## steph.

I now leave a bottle of water with a lid by my bedside. I caught my dog sticking his head in the glass and drinking. His breath is awful :sick:


----------



## Morgan85

I think you'll be fine. ;)


----------



## MommyJaan

Ants don't spread any disease so you'll be fine. What I know is bad for you is mosquitos, lizards and rats... eugh...


----------

